# إستخلاص وتعدين الذهب (الحلقة الأولى)



## اسلام البدوي (21 يونيو 2009)

*إخوانى الأعزاء .. سوف نتحدث اليوم عن طرق إستخلاص الذهب*
*وتختلف طريقة الأستخلاص على الأسس التالية:-*
*1-نسبة الذهب فى العينه*
*2-حجم جزيئات الذهب** ..مرئية..ميكروسكوبية..الخ**.. *
*3-نوع المعادن المتداخلة مع الذهب*
*أما عن طرق**إستخلاص الذهب فهى**:*
*1-**طريقة السيانيد**..أكفأ**الطرق*
*2-**طريقة الماء الملكى**...تحتاج إلى دراية**بخطورة الغازات وأيضا عملية ترسيب الذهب من بين المعادن الذائبة معه تكون معقدة**لغير الكيميائيين الخبرة*
*3-**طريقة الرصاص**وهى تأتى**بنسبة 100% من الذهب الموجود وتناسب العينات الميكروسكوبية ..لكن يعيبها*
*a-التكلفة*
*b-خطورة عملية إسترجاع الذهب والتى تسمى** Cupellationوهى تسبب**أبخرة رصاص بنسبة كبيرة جدا*
*4-**طريقة الزئبق** ..كفائة هذه الطريقة لا تتعدى 40% إضافة إلى أنها لا تصلح للعينات الميكروسكوبية** ..وهنا**أنوه عن أن طريقة إستعادة الذهب تكون بطريقة ال** distellation.*
*وهناك طرق تعتمد على الطرد**المركزى .. ولكن هذه الطرق لاتتناسب إلا مع العينات التى تحتوى على قطع مرئية من**الذهب**أو على الأقل ليست متداخلة مع جزيئات السليكا .*
*وقبل أن نتحدث عن طرق الأستخلاص أود أن أذكر معلومة ..الذهب لايوجد على هيئة مركب أبدا ولكن يوجد مستقل على هيئة إما قطع صغيرة جدا أو قطع كبيرة مرئية وأحيانا كتل تصل إلى عدة أوقيات ولكن غالب تواجد الذهب على شكل ميكروسكوبى متداخل مع جزيئات السليكا الموجودة معه.*
*وإليكم الطريقة الأولى *
*1-**طريقة السيانيد**..:-**وهذه الطريقة كما أشرنا هى أفضل الطرق من حيث*
*1-التكلفة الكلية.*
*2-كمية الملوثات الضارة بالبيئة.*
*3- كفائة الأستخلاص ..حيث تصل كفائتها إلى 96%.*
*4-إمكانية عمل **recycling **للمواد المستخدمة مرة أخرى .*
*خطوات الطريقة:-*
*1- **الطحن**: وهو ضرورى جدا فى استخلاص الذهب في كل الطرق ولكن في طريقة السيانيد له أهمية خاصة لأنه لابد ان لاتزيد حجم حبيبات الصخورعن 100ميكرون وبالتالى تتوقف كفائة هذه الطريقة على كفائة الطحن....وهذه صورة أحد المطاحن المستخدمة فى الطحن.*



*2- **التركيز**: وهى طريقة تعتمد على أن الذهب أعلى المعادن كثافة(كثافته النوعية19)وفيها يتم تقليب الصخور المطحونة فى إسطوانة معدنية كبيرة حتى تنزل جزيئات الذهب إلى أسفل وبالتالى يزداد تركيز الذهب فى الجزء السفلى وبالتالى تكون نتيجة الاستخلاص جيدة ....وإليكم صورة جهاز ال**Froth flotation*








*3-النقع:**وتتم بأخذ الجزء السفلى من الصخور التى تم تركيزها وينقع فى محلول03.%سيانيد *
*صوديوم ولابد أن يكونيكون الوسط قاعدى وبالتالى يضاف 2جم/لتر هيدروكسيد صوديوم ولايتم هذا التفاعل إلا في وجود الأكسجين وبالتالى لابد من إمرار تيار هواء داخل المحلول أوتقليب المحلول فى الطاحونة مع الصخور أثناء عملية الطحن...ولبيان ضرورة الأكسجين فى التفاعل.*
4Au + 8NaCN + O2 + 2H2O → 4NaAu(CN)2 + 4NaOH 
*ملحوظة هامة جدا:*
*إذاكانت الصخور تحتوى على اى سلفيد لأى عنصر لابد من إضافة خطوة*
*4-التحميص:وهى تتم بتحميص الجزء الذى تم تركيزة قبل عملية النقع وذلك لمدة 12ساعة على الأقل عند درجةلاتقل عن 600 درجة مئوية وذلك للتخلص من عنصر الكبريت الذى يستهلك السيانيد بعيدا عن عملية الاستخلاص وذلك فى تكوين مركبات الثيوسيانات والتى توقف التفاعل نهائيا ..أيضا يمكن إضافة جزء ضئيل من أكسيد الرصاص لضمان إبعاد الكبريت تماما على التفاعل .*
وهذه بعض تفاعلات التحميص.
For example:
CuS + 1.5O2 → CuO + SO2 
and
2ZnS + 3O2 → 2ZnO + 2SO2​*5-إسترجاع اذهب : **ويتم ذلك عن طريق إمرار محلول السيانيد على كربون نشط ثم معاملة الكربون بعنصر الذنك أو مركب الأيثر لاسترجاع الذهب .*
*6-السبك:يؤخذ الذهب على شكل بودرة شبيهة إلى حد كبير البن لونها بنى قاتم جدا ويتم السبك عند 1100درجة مئوية لمدة ساعتين ونصف .*
*كيفية السبك:** يتم وضع بودرة الذهب +بوراكس 10جزء +كربونات صوديوم 20جزء+سليكا فلور 40 جزء +نترات صوديوم 5 اجزاء أو ثانى أكسيد المنجنيز*
*- وظيفة نترات صوديوم أو ثانى أكسيد المنجنيزهى أكسدة أى معادن موجودة مع الذهب وإمرارها إلى مصهور السليكا وبالتالى الحصول على ذهب 999. أى عالى النقاوة .*
*- وظيفة البوراكس خفض درجة إنصهار السليكا من1700 إلى800 درجة مئوية.*
*- وظيفة كربونات الصوديوم جعل المصهور فى أقل درجة لزى حتى يسهل صبه وجمع الذهب منه.*
ملحوظة:يمكن إستعادة الذهب بطرق كهربية (electroplating)ولكن تحتاج مهارة عالية.
*اععتذر إليكم لأنى كتبت الموضوع بإختصار شديد وسوف أكمل باقى الطرق فى حلقات قادمة بإذنالله .*
*لا تنسونا من صالح دعاؤكم *
*الرجاء تقييم الموضوع*


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله أخى الفاضل كل الخير على هذة المعلومات القيمة جدا 
وجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك أن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## احمد44 (21 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور الاخ العزيز وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه ......


----------



## اسلام البدوي (29 يونيو 2009)

المعذرة للتأخير فى إكمال الحلقات ولكن لضيق الوقت ولكن بإذنالله سوف أكملها فى أقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## hamed2002 (13 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة
توجد طريقه لإستخلاص الذهب وهي بإستخدام حمض النيتريك
هل لديك معلومات عن هذه الطريقه ومدى كفاءة هذه الطريقه

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## majedlan (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....
جازاك الله عنا كل الخير وبارك لك في علمك.
لي سؤال سابق لأوانه:ألا يعتبر الزئبق محلٌ للذهب؟


----------



## اسلام البدوي (2 أغسطس 2009)

أخى العزيز Hamed2002 ما هى المعادن المخالطة للذهب كى أحدد لك طريقة الاستخلاص


----------



## اسلام البدوي (2 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....
جازاك الله عنا كل الخير وبارك لك في علمك.
لي سؤال سابق لأوانه:ألا يعتبر الزئبق محلٌ للذهب؟*

ما المقصود بهذا المصطلح​


----------



## اسلام البدوي (2 أغسطس 2009)

إخوانى الأعزاء لقد كتبت الحلقة الثانية عن استخلاص الذهب على هذا الينك 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146461.html


----------



## chemist221 (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا يا استاذا العزيز


----------



## waleed_so (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخ اسلام


----------



## najeebali (20 يونيو 2010)

*إستخلاص وتعدين الذهب (الحلقة الأولى) الرد على الموضوع*

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## makkae (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## alfaifi (11 فبراير 2011)

معلومات مفيده والله يوفقك


----------



## المقدسي2011 (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
و 
جزاكم الجنة​


----------



## علاء يوسف (1 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## محمودالسويسى (3 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mugdad (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الغالى ويجعل هذا العلم فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

